# Kitchen Safety and Avoiding Food Poisoning....   A very good article



## daveomak.fs (Aug 17, 2020)

Don’t Overcook : Healthy Cooking
					

The longer you cook something or the higher temperature you cook it, the more the heat will affect the flavor of the food. Overcooking to kill bacteria is a food myth.



					www.yourdoctorsorders.com


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 17, 2020)

VERY GOOD Article! Thanks for posting!


----------



## JC in GB (Aug 18, 2020)

Good article.  I think many folks overlook the dangers of cross contamination.


----------

